# I have done smoething silly



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi
Sorry to post again, but I have done something silly. DH is away and I had to feed the cats we have, instead of bending at the knees when I put their bowls down I bent right over, as my legs and ankles really hurt when I bend from my knees. The thing is the baby is in low amniotic fluid, so could I have hurt it, I have a tight feeling at the top of my bump. I just did it with out thinking also I was told to rest, but yesterday I had to go into my university( I am in my final year and in the middle of writing my dissertations, which all have to be in on the 14th may, so very stressed) and ended up having to run around to meet up with tutors, up and down stairs, carrying lots of heavy books, I was there for around 7  hours, end then had to get 2 buses home, I just fell into bed.
I'm worried that me bending the wrong way combined with yesterday may make the amniotic situation worse or really hurt the baby, but being on my own at the moment means I can not get much rest

Mariann


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Bending can't hurt the baby in any way, so don't worry.  Even though your fluid level is a little low, there is still plenty of it surrounding the baby, and loads of muscles and ligaments surrounding the uterus.  Nothing will have happened,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

